# Snarling?



## BamBam2009 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey all jst wondering if it was normal for a cat to snarl. My cats jst jumped up on mwe for a cuddle and i was stroking him he started snarling lol. He never done this before. He never went to bite me or anything but its quite strange lol..

Any help would be appreciated nekitty


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

What do you mean by snarl, do you mean the growling sound from deep within his chest.
What were his ears and tail doing?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

My first thought is that it sounds like purring.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah, sounds like purring to me too. I guess if it's loud enough it could sound like a snarl....


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

If he really is snarling and not purring and it was when you touched a certain area, I would take him to the vet to make sure he isn't hurt.


----------



## BamBam2009 (Oct 15, 2011)

His ears went bk when he done it.. He never made a noise he jst curled his top lip up showing his teeth and then when i stopped stroking him he ran off.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Could be fear. When my patio door (the glass part) is open and if a person walks through the yard, Lily growls and then runs away. 

If this is something new, I would probably run him into the vet to get checked.


----------

